# Facebook, Myspace, Kwick, StudiVZ,...



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo hallo,
ich woltle mal wissen ob ihr Soziale Netzwerke benutzt und wenn ja warum.

Dadurch das ich in America lebe und meine Freund hier meist ueber eine 1 Stunde weit weg leben und ich ausserdem den Kontakt zu Leuten in Deutschland halten will habe ich mich bei Facebook angemeldet.

Wollte mal wissen wie es bei euch aussieht und warum ihr ein solches Netzwerk benutzt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Nutze keine Sozialen Netzwerke. Meine meisten Freunde wohnen in der Nähe, die, die weiter weg wohnen können mit mir auch über Chatprogramme kommunizieren.
Ich halte von solchen Sozialen Netzwerken nicht viel, vor allem, weil mich dieses sinnlose Gelaber nervt, dass man für jeden Scheiss ne Statusmeldung macht, etc. Ich brauchs einfach nicht, und für mich ists auch nicht nice2have :>

edit: damit man mit nein abstimmen kann, müsst du bei der 2. Frage "ich habe mit nein geantwortet" einfügen


----------



## Dominau (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab SchuelerVZ. Mehr nicht. 
Die anderen find ich unnötig 

Bin dort angemeldet um mit Leuten in Kontakt zu bleiben die ich nicht so oft sehe oder auch
um einfach mit anderen zu schreiben.

Könnte aber auch ohne ein SozialNetwork leben.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

Facebook - Nein. Irgendwie mag ich den ganzen Laden und die Auffassung zum Thema Datenschutz nicht.
Myspace - Nein. Verwendet sowieso keine Sau mehr.
Kwick - Hab ich mich vor Urzeiten mal angemeldet, aber ewig nicht eingeloggt geschweigedenn verwendet.
StudiVZ- Nope. Irgendwie sehe ich da den Unterschied zu Facebook nicht wirklich.

Das einzige 'große' Social Network in dem in aktiv bin ist Twitter. 
Das ist imho mich das Einzige, das einen wirklichen Nutzen bietet und sinnvoll ist.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

bin auch bei facebook, sonst eigentlich nix...

seh nich ein warum ich mich noch bei studi vz oder sowas anmelden soll...

weiß auch gar nich warum da immer so drauf rumgehackt wird...

find das auch lächerlich wenn ich da leute sehe mit 2000 freunden. nimm nich nur leute an die ich kenne sondern nur die mit denen ich auch echt noch zu tun hab... 
wenn einer irgendwelchen blödsinn spamt wie diese grußkarten fliegt er eh.

ich lad da keine fotos hoch und spiel auch keine blöden spiele...
man kann sowas also auch normal nutzen und nich wie die ganzen kleinen und so find ich das echt keine schlechte sache...


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Facebook - Nein. Irgendwie mag ich den ganzen Laden und die Auffassung zum Thema Datenschutz nicht.
> Myspace - Nein. Verwendet sowieso keine Sau mehr.
> Kwick - Hab ich mich vor Urzeiten mal angemeldet, aber ewig nicht eingeloggt geschweigedenn verwendet.
> StudiVZ- Nope. Irgendwie sehe ich da den Unterschied zu Facebook nicht wirklich.
> ...



Hatte auch noch einen StudiVZ Account aber der war nicht "Voelker-Uebergreifend".

Ich versuche bei Facebook immer so wenig wie moeglich persoehnliche Information anzugeben. Meine Name udn Gbeurtstag ist eigentlich schon alles.
Kann nicht verstehen wie manche Adresse, Telefon Nummer und andere Daten angeben koennen.


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nutze keine Sozialen Netzwerke. Meine meisten Freunde wohnen in der Nähe, die, die weiter weg wohnen können mit mir auch über Chatprogramme kommunizieren.
> Ich halte von solchen Sozialen Netzwerken nicht viel, vor allem, weil mich dieses sinnlose Gelaber nervt, dass man für jeden Scheiss ne Statusmeldung macht, etc. Ich brauchs einfach nicht, und für mich ists auch nicht nice2have



Sehe ich haargenauso. Ich brauch diesen ganzen "Social Community" Kram nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass die Daten auf jeden dieser Plattformen durchweg unsicher sind, auch wenn Facebook, VZ-Netzwerke & Co immer sagen, dass sie sicher sind und man ja so viele Einstellungen hat um sie vor anderen zu verbergen. Im Endeffekt sind die Daten weiterhin unsicher und landen sonst wo...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hasse social networks und habe mich seit Jahren mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt, aber in der Community wurde so lange rumgemault, dass ich keinen FB-Account habe, bis ich gezwungenermaßen einen anlegte. Und jetzt teilen mir Menschen, von denen ich seit 20 Jahren IRL nix gehört habe, mit, dass sie bei McDonald's waren. Wie konnte ich vorher nur ohne solche Informationen leben?


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2011)

Ich bin lediglich bei Facebook angemeldet, da man in den USA quasi nicht existiert ohne einen solchen Account und ich lange drüben war und auch einfach aus dem Grund, dass sich gemeinsame Aktivitäten über facebook recht einfach und bequem organisieren lassen.


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hasse social networks und habe mich seit Jahren mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt, aber in der Community wurde so lange rumgemault, dass ich keinen FB-Account habe, bis ich gezwungenermaßen einen anlegte. Und jetzt teilen mir Menschen, von denen ich seit 20 Jahren IRL nix gehört habe, mit, dass sie bei McDonald's waren. Wie konnte ich vorher nur ohne solche Informationen leben?



Solche "Freunde" sotiert man dann immer mal wieder aus.
So mach ich zumindest.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

meine daten meine daten oh mein gott 

das find ich auch so schlimm... das man sowas wie adresse und telefonnummer nich ngibt versteht sich wohl von selbt. weniger weil sie weitergegeben werden können, allein schon weil sie jeder sehen kann. aber was sonst bitte? und wozu? 

meine surfgewohnheiten? wegen der werbung? ppfff wie egl mir sowas is


----------



## Tilbie (7. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich halte von solchen Sozialen Netzwerken nicht viel, vor allem, weil mich dieses sinnlose Gelaber nervt, dass man für jeden Scheiss ne Statusmeldung macht, etc. Ich brauchs einfach nicht, und für mich ists auch nicht nice2have :> [...]






Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hasse social networks und habe mich seit Jahren mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt [...]



Trifft es eigendlich ziemlich genau. Wie dumm ich das finde das jede dumme sau so einen dummen Account hat und dich als Freund haben will damit du seine dummen Statusmeldungen lesen kannst. Aber am tollsten sind die Leute die ihr ganzes Leben online stellen damit es jeder sehen kann. -.-


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2011)

Einen FB Account, aber nur wegen meiner Frau, weil sie Farmville & Cafe World spielt und sie da dringendst Nachbarn brauchte 
Also angemeldet so wenig wie möglich angegeben mit ner Uralt Spam Email Addresse für genau solche Sachen  Dann stehen das von mir nur total unwichtige Sachen wie nur mein halber Name und Geburtsdatum, selbst der Jahrestag von meiner Frau und mir stimmt net 

Fotos sind keine drin und des wars.
Bei WKW bin ich auch  angemeldet, weil meine komplette Familie dort vertreten ist und ich si wenigstens mit denen in Kontakt bleiben kann. Aja auch dort sind meine Daten mehr als LÜCKENHAFT 

Also wenn man das System ein bissel um geht bzw veräppelt schon hat sich dat mit Datenkrake 

Gruß


----------



## Luminesce (7. Januar 2011)

Brauch ich nicht, will ich nicht und werde ich auch nie haben.

Wieso sollte ich auch? Meine Freunde habe ich entweder auf meinem Handy, in WoW oder auf Skype. Zudem mag ich das den ganzen Foto-Quatsch nicht...
Muss doch nicht jeder Sau zeigen wie mein Bade-Urlaub war oder wie meine neue Frisur aussieht.

Meine Schwester benutzt FB, da Sie viele Freunde in Asien und den USA hat. Das find ich wiederum ok.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> meine daten meine daten oh mein gott
> 
> das find ich auch so schlimm... das man sowas wie adresse und telefonnummer nich ngibt versteht sich wohl von selbt. weniger weil sie weitergegeben werden können, allein schon weil sie jeder sehen kann. aber was sonst bitte? und wozu?
> 
> meine surfgewohnheiten? wegen der werbung? ppfff wie egl mir sowas is



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn man wirklich dumm ist und ALLE seine Daten angibt und dann rummäckert, das System sei total unsicher, den ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Meinen kompletten Namen gebe ich bei Facebook z.B. garnicht erst an, Fotos lade ich nur welche von mir hoch oder von Konzerten. Und mein Profil anschauen können eh nur meine Freunde. 

Viele Bekannte von mir leben/arbeiten grad in den USA bzw. in Neuseeland, dafür ist sowas finde ich echt klasse, da man auch wegen der Zeitverschiebung nicht immer telefonieren oder chatten kann. Und klar, Facebook hat Sicherheitslücken. Wenn man aber wenigstens ein wenig schlau ist und nur wirklich relevantes angibt, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Ich bin bei keinen der genannten Netzwerke angemeldet. Ich bin auch nicht bei sonstigen Netzwerken angemeldet. Ich sehe auch nach wie vor keinen Grund, einem solchen Netzwerk beizutreten. Für mich stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage: Wozu ? Ich kann auch ohne Soziale Netzwerke mit Freunden die weiter weg wohnen in Kontakt bleiben. Ich brauche so etwas dafür nicht, es ging ja früher auch Anders. Ich sehe schlicht und ergreifend nicht den Sinn dieser Netzwerke.

Für mich dienen sie einfach nur zur Marktforschung einen anderen Grund sehe ich nicht, abgesehen vom Geld. Ich finde es eher schlimm das Facebook überall ist. Auf jeder Seite, jetzt sogar bei WoW, man wird nahezu auf jeder Seite genötigt Facebook beizutrteten und das regt mich persönlich auf. Überall diese dämlichen "gefällt mir" Felder, welche aber natürlich nur mit Facebookzugang freigeschalten werden können.

Also wie gesagt: Für mich sind das Geldmaschinen ohne sehenswerten Nutzen für mich selbst.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Überall diese dämlichen "gefällt mir" Felder, welche aber natürlich nur mit Facebookzugang freigeschalten werden können.



Firefox > NoScript > Facebook blockieren > ????? > PROFIT!


----------



## Tilbie (7. Januar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Firefox > NoScript > Facebook blockieren > ????? > PROFIT!



LOL! 

Aber jo, diese 'gefällt mir' buttons nerven.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Überall diese dämlichen "gefällt mir" Felder, welche aber natürlich nur mit Facebookzugang freigeschalten werden können.



Wie ich heut schon auf Twitter gesagt hab - wenn Facebook 'Who cares' oder 'Gefällt mir nicht'-Buttons einführt, melde ich mich an


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, will ich nicht und werde ich auch nie haben.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich auch? Meine Freunde habe ich entweder auf meinem Handy, in WoW oder auf Skype. Zudem mag ich das den ganzen Foto-Quatsch nicht...
> Muss doch nicht jeder Sau zeigen wie mein Bade-Urlaub war oder wie meine neue Frisur aussieht.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2011)

Ich benutze Facebook.
Finds ganz praktisch, kann so den Kontakt zu meinen Verwandten ganz leicht halten und Verabredungen treffen sich dadurch auch sehr konfortabel.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

also ich habe Facebook & Svz 

Schülervz hab ich um sachen zu klären & fotos auzutauschen etc...
eher ne Kuppel Plattform als alles andere... 

& facebook hab ich aus spaß


----------



## Thoor (7. Januar 2011)

Ich bin nur bei Facebook angemeldet... bin aber nicht einer von der Sorte mit 312374325843265279843560756 Freunden... hab so knapp um die 100 drinne, wobei ca 8 "Freunde" Bands sind dies bei der Erstellung irgendwie verkackt haben


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bloß einen Anonymous Account bei StudiVZ. Wollte mal sehen wer von meiner Schule noch da ist, hab da aber seit Jahren nicht mehr reingeschaut.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Januar 2011)

Hatte lange Zeit nen Account bei SchülerVZ, da ich...naja...Schüler bin und meine ganzen Mitschüler da waren. Hat sich jetzt auf Facebook verschoben, weshalb der Account bei SVZ nicht mehr existiert. Ich mag Facebook ganz gerne, ich hab ein paar Freunde in England, Südafrika, Südamerika und Indien mit denen ich darüber Kontakt habe und mein gesamter Jahrgang und einige Freunde aus der Umgebung bzw. nicht mehr aus der Umgebung (Studis ) sind drin, mit denen ich darüber entweder Kontakt halte oder eben die hier so propagierten irrelevanten "Was mache ich gerade"-Messages austausche. Ich find Facebook schlicht praktisch, weswegen ich es benutze. Als Bild habe ich allerdings Phantomias drin, und alle meine Daten sind nur für Freunde zugänglich (Und für X Apps *hüstel*)
Ansonsten habe ich Accounts bei meinVZ (Inaktiv, für Freunde meiner Sis erstellt), myspace (Bestimmt 3 Stück, keiner je weiter gekommen als zur Erstellung, benutzt für den Fall, dass mal Tittenaccounts gefunden werden) und vielleicht sogar twitter (Doooof)

Soziale Netzwerke sind kein Lebensinhalt, aber ich habe kein Problem mit ihnen.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Fullquote


absolutes /sign

Wenn schon den Begriff Social Network höre ...
Was hat das noch mit Sozialem zu tun?!^^

Wenn ich Freunde treffen will, gehe ich vor die Tür oder lade sie zu mir nach Hause ein.
Oder ich schreibe bei großen Entfernungen sogar nen Brief - abundzu auch mal ne mail -
oder telefoniere.

Manches mag ja nett sein, anderes ist aber netter.
Facebook & Co werden mit das Letzte sein, was mir freiwillig auf den PC kommt.

Aber schon Wahnsinn, wie sich z.B. Facebook entwickelt hat.
Es hat mittlerweile mehr Wert, wie so manch großer Konzern.
Das Problem ist nur, der Reichtum besteht aus all Euren Daten, die Euch nicht mehr gehören.
Und wenn sie nun demnächst an die Börse gehen wollen, müssen sie zwangsweise aus Euren Daten Kapital schlagen.

Das wird heiße Diskussionen mit den ganzen Datenschützern geben.

Erst gestern abend gab es dazu einen Bericht im Fernsehen.

*edit: *
Okay, hatte mich vor längerer Zeit mal bei StayFriends angemeldet, 
um alte Schulkameraden und Freunde von 1976 wiederzufinden. 

greetz


----------



## Sunyo (8. Januar 2011)

Ich habe einen Account bei Twitter.
Gebe da jedoch keine Informationen über mich preis (wie z.B. was ich gerade mache, was ich gemacht habe oder was ich noch machen werde - also keine Tweets), sondern nutze es nur um die News von anderen zu verfolgen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Januar 2011)

aus nicht geklärten Gründen schaffe ich es mit meinen Freunden über Telefon und Emails in Kontakt zu bleiben.

Daher habe ich abgesehen von ner Emailadresse noch einen Festnetzanschluss und komme gut ohne soziale Netzwerke und ein Handy aus  

Falls sich jemand fragt, wie ich es schaffe spontan mit Leuten was zu machen.
1. Ich bin zu Hause und habe Zeit: Ich kann ans Telefon gehen
2. Ich bin nicht zu Hause und habe keine Zeit; In dem Fall hab ich keine Zeit spontan was zu machen, weil ich nicht zu Hause bin .
3. Ich könnte Zeit haben, wenn ich wieder nach Hause komme: Geheimwaffe Email und Anrufbeantworter


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, will ich nicht und werde ich auch nie haben.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich auch? Meine Freunde habe ich entweder auf meinem Handy, in WoW oder auf Skype. Zudem mag ich das den ganzen Foto-Quatsch nicht...
> Muss doch nicht jeder Sau zeigen wie mein Bade-Urlaub war oder wie meine neue Frisur aussieht.
> ...



/sign

Wenn man viele Leute aus aller Welt kennt, ist so ein Social Network sicherlich ganz sinnvoll.
Aber das ganze Fotogepose mit Handycam - wo viele nichtmal merken wie affig sie dabei rüberkommen - und diese halbgaren Browsergames á la "I love my fuckinFarm" oder wie der Schrott heißt... PLUS die grenzwertigen Datenschutzbestimmungen mancher solcher Konzerne...PLUS die Hackfresse vom Facebook-Erfinder... PLUS die Tatsache, dass ich mit Leuten die ich kenne auch so Kontakt halten kann... summasumarum USELESS. Das Geld zur Wartung der Facebook-Server sollte man lieber in nen Kilo Brot und nen Eimer Wasser für Haiti spenden.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Januar 2011)

Früher war ich mal bei MySpace angemeldet, weil man dort recht gute Bands entdecken konnte. Dann mal zu einem StudiVZ Acc beschwatzen lassen, aber seit Facebook benutzt sowieso niemand mehr etwas anderes ^^ Finde Facebook aber wirklich ziemlich nützlich um sich z.B. über Partys in der Gegend zu informieren. Dazu kommt noch dass man wie auch bei Twitter regelmäßig interessante News erhält, die man wo anderst vielleicht nicht bekommen würde. Einfach dem Scheiß folgen der einen interessiert und man bleibt auf dem Laufenden ^^


----------



## Jester (8. Januar 2011)

Interessant wie all die Gegner der sozialen Netzwerke hier die nützlichen Aspekte vollkommen ignorieren...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

he he jo ^^

erinnert mich an so ne diskussion mit irgendeiner total bekloppten christin die ich beim einkaufen (!) hatte... hat auch einfach alles wegignoriert ^^ 

wollte mir nich sagen wer das jesus ei gelegt hat und ob es jetzt an weihnachten oder an ostern geschlüpft is


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Interessant wie all die Gegner der sozialen Netzwerke hier die nützlichen Aspekte vollkommen ignorieren...



Also ich für meinen Teil hab sie nicht ignoriert und werde das auch in Zukunft nicht tun.
Es hat für mich nur keinen Wert. Und das muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was für einen Wert es z.B. hat, wenn man jedes Detail über den Alltag eines Freundes nachlesen kann, Fotos austauschen kann, etc.

Da ich weder gerne Fotos mache, noch gerne Fotos tausche und auch sonst genug über die leute erfahre, die ich kenne, ist es für mich sinnlos das im Internet auszutauschen.
Also nichts ignoriert, aber für wertlos befunden.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Interessant wie all die Gegner der sozialen Netzwerke hier die nützlichen Aspekte vollkommen ignorieren...



Vielleicht sind die von dir angeschriebenen "nützlichen Aspekte" für die Gegner der sozialen Netzwerke keine "nützlichen Aspekte"? Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht? 

Für mich hat jedes einzelne soziale Netzwerk keinen Nutzen, der in irgendeiner Form nützlich wäre. Also wurde es nicht ignoriert, sondern lediglich als "nicht nützlich" empfunden.


----------



## Bo0wW (9. Januar 2011)

Ich benutze eig nur Facebook O_O
Auch wenn ich da kaum online bin...aber naja


----------



## Naho (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch einen Facebook account , den benutze ich jedoch nur jff (just for fun) und schreibe ab und an mal ne Statusnachricht.
Ich schreib auch net alles, was mir grad durch den Kopf geht rein, wie zB viele Jüngere.
Das ist schon ziemlich arg , was da ab und an bei so 12-15 Jährigen als Status drinnen steht.

Naja ich kann euch nur ans Herz legen, dass ihr euch anschaut was South Park von Facebook hält 


You have 0 friends: http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1404/?lang=


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

hm naja wenn du siehst was 12 jährige da posten scheinst du sie ja geaddet zu haben oder? ^^

hatte grad eine vision: alle buffed user vernetzen sich bei facebook


----------



## Naho (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm naja wenn du siehst was 12 jährige da posten scheinst du sie ja geaddet zu haben oder? ^^
> 
> hatte grad eine vision: alle buffed user vernetzen sich bei facebook



Die Verwandtschaft addet man halt :<


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

hm na dann... versuch ich persönlich zu vermeiden../

hab grad festgestellt das ich seit gestern immer noch nich auf die normale facebook seite mitm handy komm. nur die mobile...

muss ich jetzt sterben? noooo


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2011)

Naja ich hab SchülerVZ weils halt ganz praktisch ist wegen Informationsaustausch à la was hatten wir nochmal auf oder sonst was.
Ich hab ja nicht alle Leute die ich flüchtig kenne bei mir im Handy abgespeichert.
Ausserdem kommt man so auch mal mit Leuten in Kontakt mit denen man sonst eher wenig zu tun hat


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die von dir angeschriebenen "nützlichen Aspekte" für die Gegner der sozialen Netzwerke keine "nützlichen Aspekte"? Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht?
> 
> Für mich hat jedes einzelne soziale Netzwerk keinen Nutzen, der in irgendeiner Form nützlich wäre. Also wurde es nicht ignoriert, sondern lediglich als "nicht nützlich" empfunden.



Meine Worte nur anders formuliert, danke


----------



## Luminesce (9. Januar 2011)

Ich beziehe mich noch einmal auf meinen Beitrag. Ich muss zugeben dass ich einmal das Profil mit meiner Schwester teilte. D.h. ich habe ab und zu einen Blick darauf geworfen und z.B. Fotos von meinen Katzen aufgeladen. Doch da fiel mir plötzlich auf dass die Werbung daneben urplötzlich auch Werbung für Katzenkäfige, Katzenhalsbänder etc. zeigte. Ich habe mit einem Freund von mir darüber geredet und der bemerkte ähnliches auf seine Interessen bezogen. Er hat daraufhin sein Profil gelöscht bzw. deaktiviert und ich halte seither ebenfalls meine Finger von Facebook. All diese persönlichen und privaten Daten sind auf FB nicht sicher. 
Ich frage mich wie naiv Leute sein müssen welche jeden Scheiss auf ihr Profil stellen. Was man mag, was man nicht mag und wo man war und gerade ist. Ich erinnere mich an meine Kindheit, als meine Kindergartenlehrerin mir eine grüne Decke und Holzfiguren gab, in Form von Bäumen, Tieren, Menschen und einem Haus. Ich sollte das ganze so aufstellen wie es für mich richtig schien. Dies konnte Sie natürlich psychologisch analysieren und wusste wie meine Gedankengänge waren. Das selbe auf "Farmville".
Diese "gefällt mir" Button sind auf sooo vielen Seiten und FB ist weltweit bekannt. Es kann doch nicht sein das aus dem nichts ein einfacher Student eine solch riesige Plattform für Menschen auf der ganzen Erde erschafft. All diese Daten verraten so viel über den Charakter eines Menschen. An dieser Stelle muss ich auch WoW kritisieren, nicht nur weil auch WoW mit FB verknüpft ist, sondern dass auch WoW total auf die Psyche der Masse angepasst wurde. Es ist nahezu perfekt und die meisten Spieler zocken dass Game um dem Alltag zu entfliehen. Unser Alltag wird von anderen Leuten bestimmt und dieses MMO gibt uns das Gefühl, dass wir da unser eigener Boss sind und machen worauf wir gerade Lust haben. Leider hat auch hier jemand anderes die Fäden in der Hand, ob wir das Spiel mögen oder nicht hängt überhaupt nicht von uns selber ab. Diese Fäden sind vor allem in den uns bekannten Medien vorhanden. Noch einmal was aus meiner Kindheit; Früher mochte ich einfach nur in der Wiese liegen, ins Feuer starren oder einer Schnecke zusehen, da meine Grundbedürfnisse gestillt waren. Später musste ich feststellen dass ich immer mehr das wollte was ich im Fernseher zusehen bekam oder was meine Mitschüler hatten. Ich wurde davon beeinflusst, obwohl dies gar nicht meinem Charakter entsprach. Wer die Medien in den Händen hat, hat auch die Masse in den Händen und wer weiss was die Masse will erhält nur noch mehr Macht.
Von FB, Onlinespielen, Kreditkarten, EC Karten und Kundenkarten kann man so schnell ablesen wie ein Mensch gestrickt ist und so hat man die Macht diesen Menschen zu kontrollieren wie man will.

Ähhh eigentlich wollte ich bloss sagen dass ich FB wegen der Unsicherheit nicht mag ...


----------



## Jester (9. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die von dir angeschriebenen "nützlichen Aspekte" für die Gegner der sozialen Netzwerke keine "nützlichen Aspekte"? Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht?
> 
> Für mich hat jedes einzelne soziale Netzwerk keinen Nutzen, der in irgendeiner Form nützlich wäre. Also wurde es nicht ignoriert, sondern lediglich als "nicht nützlich" empfunden.



Nützlich für ist:
-Organisieren von Parties/Veranstaltungen
-Schnelle Absprache mit Leuten, deren Nummer ich nicht hab
-Kontakt halten mit meinen Freunden aus aller Welt
-Mit Kumpels die Damenwelt stalken 

Unnütz/Unangenehm
-Daten schwirren durch die Gegend, stört mich nicht groß, hab ich dennoch ein Auge drauf
-Leute, die mich/den Newsfeed zuspammen


Die positiven Aspekte überwiegen zumindest für mich eindeutig, nicht nur quantitativ.
Facebook macht all das, was ich auch mit Telefon usw. könnte, einfacher, schneller und angenehmer.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

ja lumi das is weil du automatisch deine persönlichkeitsrechte abtrittst... 
 hättest du dein katzenfoto als avatar beim battlenet benutzt hãtte blizz es vermarkten können und deine mieze hätte evtl die packung eines katzenfutters geschmückt ^^
  Hier ein Auszug was in den battlenet nutzungsbedingungen so steht: 

Lädst du Nutzerinhalte (Bilder, Gerãusche, Maps, einfach Alles, sogar Chatnachrichten) über den Service hoch passiert folgendes:
  Hiermit gewähren sie blizzard eine unbefristete, unwiderrufliche, weltweite, kostenlose, nicht exclusive lizenz, einschließlich des rechts zur vergabe von unterlizenzen an dritte, sowie das recht, derartige nutzerinhalte, auch in abgeãnderter form, sowie daraus abgeleitete arbeiten zu vervielfältigen, [...] herzustellen, in verkehr zu bringen, zu vertreiben, zu verkaufen, zu veröffentlichen, zu lizensieren, dafür unterlizenzen zu vergeben, zu übertragen, zu vermieten, zu verleasen, zu übermitteln, öffentlich zu zeigen (  xD ) oder aufzuführen, elektronisch zugriff zu gewähren, zu senden, der öffentlichkeit mittels telekommuniktion mitzuteilen, auszustellen, auszuführen oder sie in einen computerspeicher einzugeben...

Soweit die anwendbaren gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten sie hiermit auf alle persönlichkeitsrechte die sie ggf. in bezug auf nutzerinhalte haben...
  geil oder  
 is bei facebook genauso lese ich grad...
  das persönlichkeitsrecht schützt persönliche informationen. bilder und ähnliches werden hier aber veröffentlicht...
  denkt ma drüber nach


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

ja lumi das is weil du automatisch deine persönlichkeitsrechte abtrittst... 
 hättest du dein katzenfoto als avatar beim battlenet benutzt hãtte blizz es vermarkten können und deine mieze hätte evtl die packung eines katzenfutters geschmückt ^^
  Hier ein Auszug was in den battlenet nutzungsbedingungen so steht: 

Lädst du Nutzerinhalte (Bilder, Gerãusche, Maps, einfach Alles, sogar Chatnachrichten) über den Service hoch passiert folgendes:
  Hiermit gewähren sie blizzard eine unbefristete, unwiderrufliche, weltweite, kostenlose, nicht exclusive lizenz, einschließlich des rechts zur vergabe von unterlizenzen an dritte, sowie das recht, derartige nutzerinhalte, auch in abgeãnderter form, sowie daraus abgeleitete arbeiten zu vervielfältigen, [...] herzustellen, in verkehr zu bringen, zu vertreiben, zu verkaufen, zu veröffentlichen, zu lizensieren, dafür unterlizenzen zu vergeben, zu übertragen, zu vermieten, zu verleasen, zu übermitteln, öffentlich zu zeigen (  xD ) oder aufzuführen, elektronisch zugriff zu gewähren, zu senden, der öffentlichkeit mittels telekommuniktion mitzuteilen, auszustellen, auszuführen oder sie in einen computerspeicher einzugeben...

Soweit die anwendbaren gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten sie hiermit auf alle persönlichkeitsrechte die sie ggf. in bezug auf nutzerinhalte haben...
  geil oder  
 is bei facebook genauso lese ich grad...
  das persönlichkeitsrecht schützt persönliche informationen. bilder und ähnliches werden hier aber veröffentlicht...
  denkt ma drüber nach


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Nützlich für ist:
> -Organisieren von Parties/Veranstaltungen
> -Schnelle Absprache mit Leuten, deren Nummer ich nicht hab
> -Kontakt halten mit meinen Freunden aus aller Welt
> -Mit Kumpels die Damenwelt stalken



Und genau diese vier Dinge sind für mich komplett unnütz. Ich brauche sie nicht einmal annähernd und schon hat es sich mit den nützlichen Dingen für mich persönlich.


----------



## Luminesce (9. Januar 2011)

@EgoGenau deshalb mag ich es auch nicht viel persönliches ins Netz zustellen.
Es ist leicht sich mit dem "Kleingedruckten" rauszureden.
Keiner meiner Bekannten liest das und FB etc. ist sich dessen natürlich bewusst.
Wie schon gesagt, wer weiss wie die Masse denkt kann sie auch kontrollieren.
Wer sich anders verhält, kein Teil des riesigen Zahnwerkes mehr darstellt, wird à la Julian Assange plötzlich zum Vergewaltiger.

Oh mann ich denke immer viel zu weit xD...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

oho oho nee find ich gar nich...

hab dich irgendwie anders eingeschätzt respekt respekt? 

ja assange is doch ein böser verbrecher wenn du die amis fragst... da siehst du wie schnell das gehen kann wenn die dir was anhängen wollen...

passt auf demnächst finden sie in seinem keller die massenvernichtungswaffen die sie bei saddam nich gefunden haben... 

mir is schon bewusst wie bei FB und co mit meinen infos umgegangen wird, bei denen die ich da reinstelle is es mir einfach nur egal ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2011)

Das ist deine eigene Sache wie du mit deinen Daten umgehst - außer Email und Name bist du zu nichts gezwungen und beim Namen ists auch deine Sache was für einen du angibst - ich hab auch nicht meinen realen Namen dort angegeben aber weniger weil ich den nicht preisgeben will als das ich einfach nicht von jedem Dulli geaddet werden möchte. 
Ich seh das ganz ähnlich wie Jester - ohne jetzt nachzuschauen hab ich bei FB so ~100 Freunde aber richtig aktiven Kontakt nur zu ~15 davon, ganz einfach weil das auch mein engerer Freundeskreis ist mit denen ich wirklich regelmäßig was mache. Die anderen sind Bekannte und Verwandte mit denen ich ab und zu mal schreibe oder auch welche die ich einfach nur kenne (Mädels adden einen immer sofort sobald man die irgendwo kennengelernt hat).

Ich finde es einfach praktisch schnell Verabredungen treffen zu können oder einfach mal irgendwem, meistens eines dieser mir relativ unbekannten Mädels, anzuschreiben und fragen ob sie heute auch da und da anzutreffen sind - es war nie einfacher aus solchen Bekanntschaften schnell ein Date zu machen. Vorhin hat mir ein Kumpel ne Nachricht geschickt mit einem Konzert am 17. + alle Daten dazu was mich auch sehr interessiert hat und worauf ich auch Lust habe -> am 17. fahren wir da hin. Na klar ginge das auch per E-Mail aber per Facebook ist das einfach viel konfortabler und einfacher.
Meine Freunde posten auch oft Musik, sowohl schlechte als auch sehr gute, und lustige Sachen die ich noch nicht kenne und mir gefallen und dazu haben diese "i like"-Buttons auch noch den Effekt das man den entsprechenden Sachen wie bei Twitter "followed" und man so immer neue Infos zu Events, News und Aktionen bekommt (beispielsweise habe ich da Red Bull, HSV und GameOne drin).


----------



## Luminesce (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oho oho nee find ich gar nich...
> 
> hab dich irgendwie anders eingeschätzt respekt respekt?
> 
> ...



Oh mann so weit kommts noch ^^"...

Schlimm wenn man soviel Macht in den Händen hat zwei Türme umfliegen zu lassen um nun fast ein Jahrzehnt sinnlos Menschen im nahen Osten umzulegen, um so an das ganze öl ranzukommen.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

siehst du wozu facebook uns gemacht hat? wie wir versuchen alles zu verknüpfen und miteinander zu vernetzen?

von blizzards diktatorentum zu facebook, über juliane assange zu den amis, zu abc waffen und öl und jetzt wieder zu facebook...

schade das g.w. bush nich mehr presi is... der hätte bestimmt irgemdwann mal probiert assange/ atomwaffen über google zu suchen weil er sie nich findet und es ausversehen bei fb gepostet weil mit toolbar verwechselt und so


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Januar 2011)

Ich bin bei Facebook und finde es klasse! Meine Freunde sind mittlerweile nicht nur Deutschland weit verteilt!

Durch Facebook kann ich den Kontakt mit meinen Freunden aus den USA, die ich im Austauschjahr kennen gelernt hab aufrecht erhalten. Zudem kann ich meiner besten Freundin folgen, die zur Zeit als Entwicklungshelferin im Niger arbeitet und so immer mal Lebenszeichen von sich gibt. Und die Bilder von den Auftritten meines Kumpels, der sich gerade mit seiner Band auf UK Tour befindet finde ich auch toll! 

Für die Planung zu unserer 10 jährigen Abschlussfeier war facebook auch sehr hilfreich. Und die Neuigkeiten, die ich so auf einen Blick von interessanten Seiten etc. bekomme möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen! 

Ich finde man sollte einfach nur auf seine Daten achten so wenig wie möglich preisgeben und dann auch nur den richtigen Leuten! Nervige Leute, die für jeden Pups ne Statusmeldung absetzen werden einfach ignoriert!


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2011)

Es gibt so viel Sinnvolleres, was ich anstelle einer Anmeldung tun könnte. Ich könnte beispielsweise einen See mit einem Sieb ausschöpfen oder auch die Sandkörner am Strand zählen.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

stimmt... das wäre sogar um einiges sinnvoller als hier solche posts abzuliefern... 

grad als statutmeldung von nem kumpel gelesen. wenn man die richtigen leute drin hat sind die halt gar nich ma so unnütz wie man an diesem bsp. sieht...:

Heute geht ein neues "Feature"
von Facebook an den Start das "Umgehende
Personalisierung" genannt wird und selbstredend
automatisch aktiviert ist. Damit erhalten
sogenannte Partnerwebsites Zugriff auf eure Daten
(und die Daten eurer Freunde). Zum Deaktivieren
auf Konto->Privatsphäre- Einstellungen-
>Anwendungen und Webs...eiten->Umgehende
Personalisierung gehen und den Haken entfernen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2011)

Facebook Ich verkaufe meine Daten for Free.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab es zwar jetzt auch mal deaktiviert aber das liest sich schlimmer als es eigentlich ist. Dadurch kannst du halt auch auf anderen Seiten Kommentare abgeben ohne einen Account speziell dafür zu haben, das funktioniert dann über Facebook - bei MyVideo geht das z. B. auch.


----------



## Shaila (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Nützlich für ist:
> -Organisieren von Parties/Veranstaltungen



Telefon/Handy ? Persönlich treffen ? Ich feier Partys gewöhnlich mit meinen Freunden, esseidenn es findet irgendwo was statt. Was ist mit Email? Chat's?




Jester schrieb:


> -Schnelle Absprache mit Leuten, deren Nummer ich nicht hab



Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele Leute du kennst, von denen du die Nummer nicht hast und was du dann mit denen so alles redest. Aber gut, dem Punkt kann man eigentlich schwer was entgegenwerfen. Lass ich zählen als positiver Aspekt.




Jester schrieb:


> -Kontakt halten mit meinen Freunden aus aller Welt



Bekomme ich ohne soziale Netzwerke hin. Wie mache ich das blos ? Gruuuuselig.




Jester schrieb:


> -Mit Kumpels die Damenwelt stalken



Ich weiss nicht ob dafür ein soziales Netzwerk so geeignet sein soll.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab es zwar jetzt auch mal deaktiviert aber das liest sich schlimmer als es eigentlich ist. Dadurch kannst du halt auch auf anderen Seiten Kommentare abgeben ohne einen Account speziell dafür zu haben, das funktioniert dann über Facebook - bei MyVideo geht das z. B. auch.



Und welche Websites sind alles Partner? 

Schon witzig, wie man sich über den Bundestrojaner aufgeregt hat - bei Facebook gibt man aber alles bereiwillig an.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Nützlich für ist:
> -Organisieren von Parties/Veranstaltungen _geht ohne ein "SN" wesentlich schneller und insgesamt effektiver_
> -Schnelle Absprache mit Leuten, deren Nummer ich nicht hab _Leute, deren Nummer ich nicht hab benötigen auch keine Absprachen^^_
> -Kontakt halten mit meinen Freunden aus aller Welt _wie habe ich das nur seit den 70er Jahren gemacht ... eeehhhmm ... ähhmm ..._
> -Mit Kumpels die Damenwelt stalken _Kein Wunder, wenn es dann ohne "SN" gar nicht mehr klappt ... zudem macht man(n) sowas nicht!_



ps. "SNs" sind zum Organisieren oder/und Kontakthalten eh vieeeel zu lahm! 

pps.
Oh ja, bei anderen Sachen wird sich künstlich(?) so sehr aufgeregt - bei diesen sogenannten SNs nicht ....


greetz


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und welche Websites sind alles Partner?
> 
> Schon witzig, wie man sich über den Bundestrojaner aufgeregt hat - bei Facebook gibt man aber alles bereiwillig an.



Die Frage beweißt nur das du nicht verstanden hast was ich geschrieben habe. 
Und nein, ich habe keine Angst vorm Bundestrojaner und selbst wenn ist zwischen der Datensammlung von Facebook und dem 'Bundestrojaner' noch ein klitzekleiner Unterschied - Halbwissen ist sehr gefährlich. Ich finde es lustig wie Facebook und ähnliche Seiten hier verteufelt werden - habt ihr einfach keine Freunde oder seid ihr wirklich so paranoid? Ich meine was soll denn daran so schlimm sein? Oh mein Gott die unvollständigen und meist falschen Daten die ich dort angegeben habe werden zu Marktforschungszwecken missbraucht und verkauft - und? Was glaubt ihr was eure Krankenkasse oder eure Verleger für Abonnement von Zeitschriften und Magazinen so mit euren Daten machen?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

joa ganz genau so seh ich das auch...

mir is schlichtweg EGAL was die mit den paar infos machen die ich da angebe...

führe ironischerweise gerade ein sehr änliches gespräch mit leutwn auf facebook 

Ich begebe mich sozusagen in die höhle des löwen, zur wurzel allen übels wuuuuuhh xD


----------



## Shaila (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> joa ganz genau so seh ich das auch...
> 
> mir is schlichtweg EGAL was die mit den paar infos machen die ich da angebe...
> 
> ...



Ja, traurig. Von diesen "Mir ist alles egal" - Typen gibt es heute zu viele.


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage beweißt nur das du nicht verstanden hast was ich geschrieben habe.
> Und nein, ich habe keine Angst vorm Bundestrojaner und selbst wenn ist zwischen der Datensammlung von Facebook und dem 'Bundestrojaner' noch ein klitzekleiner Unterschied - Halbwissen ist sehr gefährlich. Ich finde es lustig wie Facebook und ähnliche Seiten hier verteufelt werden - habt ihr einfach keine Freunde oder seid ihr wirklich so paranoid? Ich meine was soll denn daran so schlimm sein? Oh mein Gott die unvollständigen und meist falschen Daten die ich dort angegeben habe werden zu Marktforschungszwecken missbraucht und verkauft - und? Was glaubt ihr was eure Krankenkasse oder eure Verleger für Abonnement von Zeitschriften und Magazinen so mit euren Daten machen?



Also meine Krankenkasse verkauft bestimmt keine persönlichen Daten an Werbefirmen. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Full





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau weil ich Freunde habe, benötige ich keines der selbsternannten Social Networks"
Krankenkassen mit SNs zu vergleichen -> absolut daneben ....

Wenn Du Dich fragst, was daran schlimm sein soll ... dann ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen, da Du es ja eh besser wissen wirst. 

ps. Und sich über Facebooks Sinn mit Facebook-Leuten zu unterhalten ... sehr sinnig.^^

*Spätestens, wenn das eigene Kind im Alter von 4 Jahren zur Alkoholwerbung an der Lithfaßsäule auftaucht, wachen die Leute auf!!*

Das ist zwar ein Extrembeispiel - aber dank solcher Sachen sogutwie möglich.
Wie naiv kann man nur sein, seine persönlichen, gar intimen Daten dort auszutauschen ....

bye


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also meine Krankenkasse verkauft bestimmt keine persönlichen Daten an Werbefirmen. ^^





Grushdak schrieb:


> Krankenkassen mit SNs zu vergleichen -> absolut daneben ....



Solche Fälle gabs schon. Auch wenn das illegal war, aber das ist mir als betroffenem dann auch relativ egal - macht ja keinen Unterschied mehr, mhn? 
Ne Zeitung habt ihr natürlich auch alle nicht abonniert, ich mein des Datenschutzes wegen?

Zu Meneleus01 brauch ich glaub ich nicht viel sagen, wenn man sich dem Thema so dermaßen verschrenkt braucht man auch nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also meine Krankenkasse verkauft bestimmt keine persönlichen Daten an Werbefirmen. ^^


Sicher?

....Berlin (19. August 2008) - Der Ärzteverband Marburger Bund (M bezeichnete die im ARD-Magazin Report berichtete Weitergabe von 200.000 Datensätzen chronisch kranker Versicherter der Deutschen Angestellten Krankenkasse (DAK) an die Privatfirma Healthways als „eklatanten Verstoß gegen den Patientenschutz"...

und das ist kein Einzelfall, mal gucken was die elektronische Gesundheitskarte noch schönes bringt.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> ....Berlin (19. August 2008) - Der Ärzteverband Marburger Bund (M bezeichnete die im ARD-Magazin Report berichtete Weitergabe von 200.000 Datensätzen chronisch kranker Versicherter der Deutschen Angestellten Krankenkasse (DAK) an die Privatfirma Healthways als „eklatanten Verstoß gegen den Patientenschutz"...
> 
> und das ist kein Einzelfall, mal gucken was die elektronische Gesundheitskarte noch schönes bringt.



Danke.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, traurig. Von diesen "Mir ist alles egal" - Typen gibt es heute zu viele.



hm vielleicht hast du recht. wer weiß was die mit meinem falschem namen, meiner uralt spam email addy und meinem geburtstag alles anstellen können... jetzt hab ich ein ganz mulmiges gefühl 

und du bist ein echter menschenkenner wow  wahnsinn wie schnell du mich analysiert hast wozu studier ich überhaupt psycho?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> und du bist ein echter menschenkenner wow  wahnsinn wie schnell du mich analysiert hast wozu studier ich überhaupt psycho?



Sicher nicht zur Analyse von Menschen...


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ne Zeitung habt ihr natürlich auch alle nicht abonniert, ich mein des Datenschutzes wegen?



Nicht wegen Datenschutz, sondern weil der Markt eh nur gut 10 Meter weiter weg ist. Da braucht es kein Abo 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig wie Facebook und ähnliche Seiten hier verteufelt werden - habt ihr einfach keine Freunde oder seid ihr wirklich so paranoid? Ich meine was soll denn daran so schlimm sein? Oh mein Gott die unvollständigen und meist falschen Daten die ich dort angegeben habe werden zu Marktforschungszwecken missbraucht und verkauft - und?



Ich finde es lustig, dass solche Leute wie du, sich über andere aufregen, die etwas anderer Meinung sind und sich nicht in Sozialen Netzwerken (was btw. mal ein richtig besch**** Name ist) herumtreiben. Und warum brauche ich ein SN um mit meinen Freunden in Kontakt zu bleiben? Schon mal etwas von Handy, Telefon, E-Mail oder sogar Brief gehört? Anscheinend ja nicht...

Und ja, ich finde es durchaus schlimm, dass eine Website wie Facebook meine Daten an X-beliebige Firmen verkauft. Ob das alles zu Marktforschungszwecken verwendet kann man besonders bei Facebook anzweifeln.


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

Ich kann verstehen das Facebook nicht was wahre ist aber auch nicht der Sohn des Teufels.

Ich finde es hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Zur Zeit sind das fuer mich eben Vorteile, da ich so auf der schnelle meiner Familie und freunden sagen kann wie es mir so geht und was ich mache. Natuerlich sind sie udn wahrscheinlich wir alle nicht daran interesiert das ich gerade in Down Town Detroit einen Hot Dog reinpfeife. Aber auch bei solchen "News" kommen manchmal ganz lustige Gespraeche zustande die sich auch ins Real Life hinweg ziehen.

In Zeiten der Globalisierung sind solche Netzwerke nunmal gut geeignet um sich auszutauschen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2011)

> Ob das alles zu Marktforschungszwecken verwendet kann man besonders bei Facebook anzweifeln.





> Zuckerbergs Vermögen wurde im Oktober 2010 vom Wirtschaftsmagazin Forbes auf rund 4 Milliarden US-Dollar geschätzt.



In der Tat ...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, dass solche Leute wie du, sich über andere aufregen, die etwas anderer Meinung sind und sich nicht in Sozialen Netzwerken (was btw. mal ein richtig besch**** Name ist) herumtreiben. Und warum brauche ich ein SN um mit meinen Freunden in Kontakt zu bleiben? Schon mal etwas von Handy, Telefon, E-Mail oder sogar Brief gehört? Anscheinend ja nicht...
> 
> Und ja, ich finde es durchaus schlimm, dass eine Website wie Facebook meine Daten an X-beliebige Firmen verkauft. Ob das alles zu Marktforschungszwecken verwendet kann man besonders bei Facebook anzweifeln.



Ich finds lustig wie du mir genau das vorwirfst was ich zuvor der Anti-Facebook-Fraktion vorgeworfen habe. Ich rege mich darüber auf weil keine zu wertende Argumente kommen, vom zweifelhaften Datenschutz mal abgesehen. Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti! Scheiß Mainstream! Das ist indirekt genau das was kommt.

Nein, ich brauche kein Facebook um mit meinen Freunden in Kontakt zu bleiben, aber wieso schwierig wenn es auch einfach geht? Ich habe z. B. nur MSN und viele meiner Freunde nur ICQ, Facebook vereint da wieder alle und ich kann ohne weiteren Aufwand mit allen quatschen - E-Mails, klar könnte man auch per E-Mail super kommunizieren aber es checken viele weniger oft ihren Mailordner als ihren Facebook Account.

Es schreibt dir niemand vor das du es brauchst, aber ich seh nicht ein wie man Alternativen als Antiargument wiegen kann. Ich kann ja auch mein Auto verkaufen und jeden Tag 100 Km mit dem Rad fahren, geht auch.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig wie du mir genau das vorwirfst was ich zuvor der Anti-Facebook-Fraktion vorgeworfen habe. Ich rege mich darüber auf weil keine zu wertende Argumente kommen, vom zweifelhaften Datenschutz mal abgesehen. Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti Anti! *Scheiß Mainstream! Das ist indirekt genau das was kommt.*
> 
> Nein, ich brauche kein Facebook um mit meinen Freunden in Kontakt zu bleiben, aber wieso schwierig wenn es auch einfach geht? Ich habe z. B. nur MSN und viele meiner Freunde nur ICQ, Facebook vereint da wieder alle und ich kann ohne weiteren Aufwand mit allen quatschen - E-Mails, klar könnte man auch per E-Mail super kommunizieren aber es checken viele weniger oft ihren Mailordner als ihren Facebook Account.
> 
> Es schreibt dir niemand vor das du es brauchst, aber ich seh nicht ein wie man Alternativen als Antiargument wiegen kann. Ich kann ja auch mein Auto verkaufen und jeden Tag 100 Km mit dem Rad fahren, geht auch.



Das sagst du zu jemanden, der gegen solche Einteilungen ist und damit sogar in der Signatur wirbt? 

Anscheinend kommst du wohl nur nicht klar, dass manche Leute nicht auf diesen Sozialen-Netzwerk-Quatsch-Zug mit aufspringen. Es wurden übrigens nicht nur E-Mails genannt, sondern auch Handy, Telefon und Brief (wenn auch etwas länger, dafür aber durchaus persönlicher). Und für mich reicht der mehr als zweifelhafte Datenschutz völlig aus um solchen Seiten fernzubleiben, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie mir einfach keinen Mehrwert bringen, der so immens wichtig wäre.


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ja, ich finde es durchaus schlimm, dass eine Website wie Facebook meine Daten an X-beliebige Firmen verkauft. Ob das alles zu Marktforschungszwecken verwendet kann man besonders bei Facebook anzweifeln.



Sondern?
Denkst du die Herren von Facebook sitzen den ganzen Tag in ihren Büros und lachen über dämliche Fotos von dir?
Werbung/Marktforschung, was sollte es sonst geben?


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Sondern?
> Denkst du die Herren von Facebook sitzen den ganzen Tag in ihren Büros und lachen über dämliche Fotos von dir?
> Werbung/Marktforschung, was sollte es sonst geben?



Och, da gibt es weitreichende Möglichkeiten. Wie Ceiwyn schon erwähnte: 4 Milliarden US-Dollar kommen nicht einfach nur durch Marktforschung und Werbung zustande und vor allem nicht in der relativ kurzen Zeit trotz über 500 Millionen Mitglieder (wovon wohl ein Teil auch nicht aktiv ist). 

Und über meine Fotos können sie nicht lachen, da ich auf Facebook nicht angemeldet bin ;-)


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och, da gibt es weitreichende Möglichkeiten. Wie Ceiwyn schon erwähnte: 4 Milliarden US-Dollar kommen nicht einfach nur durch Marktforschung und Werbung zustande und vor allem nicht in der relativ kurzen Zeit trotz über 500 Millionen Mitglieder (wovon wohl ein Teil auch nicht aktiv ist).
> 
> Und über meine Fotos können sie nicht lachen, da ich auf Facebook nicht angemeldet bin ;-)



Och, da gibt es weitreichende Beweise, dass Hitler zusammen mit Michael Jackson zum Planeten Endor aufgebrochen ist und dort zusammen mit Luke Skywalker Sandburgen baut.
Merkste selber, ne?


----------



## Grushdak (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ... aber wieso schwierig wenn es auch einfach geht? Ich habe z. B. nur MSN und viele meiner Freunde nur ICQ, Facebook vereint da wieder alle ....


Na das ist ja mal n überzeugendes Argument.^^
Ich glaub mein Freundeskreis schmeißt nun all sein Briefpapier weg - SNs haben es überholt/revolutionärt(?) 

Warum schaffen sich Deine Freunde nicht MSN oder ICQ zu?
Z.B. Facebook müssen sie sich ja auch erst "beschaffen".
Und aus MSN oder ICQ habt Ihr anscheinend nicht gelernt - daher nun SNs. 

Es ist genauso mit dem Sticky zum Accountklau hier, wie sie auch in vielen Foren existieren.
Da kann noch so viel stehen, was man zur eigenen Sicherheit tun sollte.
Dennoch kommen ständig Topics "Hilfe..." ... "Bei mir lief doch im Hintergrund nur ++++"

Und irgendwann kommt auch das Geschrei bei den "SNs"- ich höre es jetzt schon.
Nur dann merkt so mancher erst, daß das nix mehr mit "Social Network" zu tun hat,
daß jeder auf sich gestellt ist.

Und Menschen, die nur auf der Basis von "SNs" kommunizieren, vereinsamen oder sind es gar schon.
Was machen die Leute, wenn die technischen Dienste ausfallen.
Viele haben dann doch sicherlich verlernt, reell miteinander Kontakt zu halten.
Man merkt das doch heute schon im Technik-Zeitalter.
Viele schlagen doch bei dem Wort Brief doch bestimmt schon im Duden nach.  ... nee eher 

Die Frage z.B. bei Facebook ist doch auch: Aus was bestehen denn eigentlich die angeblichen ca 4 Mrd Kapital?!
Wenn das alles so harmlos/nix ist; wie kann Nix so viel wert sein? 

Aber gut ... jeder wie er es mag - jedem seine Meinung.

Ich mag SNs jedenfalls nicht.

*edit:* 
bye @ Jesters Post
Wenn Du nicht diskutieren kannst, halt einfach den Mund bzw. hier die Finger still - unmöglich!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Och, da gibt es weitreichende Beweise, dass Hitler zusammen mit Michael Jackson zum Planeten Endor aufgebrochen ist und dort zusammen mit Luke Skywalker Sandburgen baut.
> Merkste selber, ne?



Ich habe nichts von Beweisen geschrieben, aber anscheinend hast du weiter mehr gelesen, als wirklich da stand. 

Ich habe lediglich in den Raum gestellt, dass die 4 Mrd. Kapital mit Sicherheit nicht nur durch Werbung und Marktforschung entstanden sind, zumindest nicht in den relativ kurzen Zeitraum. Und natürlich ist es offensichtlich, dass es Leute gibt, die an Daten, egal welcher Form, interessiert sind.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagst du zu jemanden, der gegen solche Einteilungen ist und damit sogar in der Signatur wirbt?



Genau, das hat sehr viel zu bedeuten. 

Ich wollte eigentlich nichtmehr auf dich eingehen da du mir hier nur zu trollen scheinst und auf streit aus bist aber ich versuche es dir nocheinmal nahezubringen: mein Post bezog sich nichtnur auf dich, ich wollte mich damit lediglich rechtfertigen. Zusätzlich dachte ich das du den Gedanken selbst weiter führen kannst, aber nagut: Telefon, naja erreicht man weder mich noch meine Freunde sonderlich häufig. Handy? Natürlich, aber SMS und Telefonieren kostet mich ausserhalb vom D1 Netz Geld und deshalb nutze ich das nicht bei jedem. Außerdem hab ich auch nicht die Nummer von jedem den ich vielleicht mal erreichen möchte - ich möchte auch garnicht das jeder unbedingt meine Nummer hat.

..und aja doch, es wird eigentlich so ziemlich gänzlich durch Werbung finanziert, Werbung solltet ihr nicht unterschätzen, das sind unmengen an Geldern.


Edit:
@ Grushdak, hä?
Ich habe MSN, manche meiner Freunde haben auch MSN und andere haben eben ICQ - nun kann ich aber mit denen, welche ICQ haben, nicht schnell mal online kommunizieren. War eigentlich alles was ich damit sagen wollte.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

geil wie sich beide "parteien" versucht ham anzunähern und ihr euch jetzt wieder die köppe einhaut...

ich hab ne zukunftsvision:

google und facebook greifen nach der weltherrschaft, es kommt zum atomkrieg und wenn es uns und das inet dann noch gibt machen wir dazu nen neuen thread auf...

...da dieser bald geschlossen wird.

der allwisende ceywin, besser bekannt als argumentationsimune wand (nich persönlich gemeint) wirft nämlich bald wieder nen pseudoklugen satzfetzen (sry echt nich xD ) in den raum wegen dem ihr euch dann wieder die köppe einhaut. dann kommt kitten und macht dicht 

ich bin vorher raus viel spaß noch ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nichtmehr auf dich eingehen da du mir hier nur zu trollen scheinst und auf streit aus



Was hat denn eine normale Diskussion mit "Trollen" und auf "Streit aus sein" zu tun? Oh wait... wir befinden uns ja im Internet und da ist jegliche Kritik, die weiter als zwei Zeilen ausgeführt wurde, sofort Trollen und Streiterei. Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hat denn eine normale Diskussion mit "Trollen" und auf "Streit aus sein" zu tun? Oh wait... wir befinden uns ja im Internet und da ist jegliche Kritik, die weiter als zwei Zeilen ausgeführt wurde, sofort Trollen und Streiterei. Sorry, mein Fehler.



Zu ner Diskussion gehören Argumente und Gegenargumente, wenn du die nicht bringst und nur verzweifelt das wiederholst was etliche andere vor dir gebracht haben und das ganze mit nem "mimimim"-ich fühl mich persönlich angesprochen Post kombinierst in dem du auch wieder keine Gegenargumente bringst - dann ist das ein Trollpost


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts von Beweisen geschrieben, aber anscheinend hast du weiter mehr gelesen, als wirklich da stand.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich in den Raum gestellt, dass die 4 Mrd. Kapital mit Sicherheit nicht nur durch Werbung und Marktforschung entstanden sind, zumindest nicht in den relativ kurzen Zeitraum. Und natürlich ist es offensichtlich, dass es Leute gibt, die an Daten, egal welcher Form, interessiert sind.



Und ich habe lediglich Hitlers Sandkastengeschichten in den Raum gestelt. Beweise hat keiner von uns, näher auf unsere Thesen eingegangen ist auch keiner von uns. Wenn wir jetzt mal ganz kurz überlegen würden, wessen These in diesem Thread vllt. interessanter sein könnte, kommen wir sehr schnell darauf, wer seine Thesen vllt. ein wenig genauer ausführen müsste, um sich nicht vollends lächerlich zu machen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Zu ner Diskussion gehören Argumente und Gegenargumente, wenn du die nicht bringst und nur verzweifelt das wiederholst was etliche andere vor dir gebracht haben und das ganze mit nem "mimimim"-ich fühl mich persönlich angesprochen Post kombinierst in dem du auch wieder keine Gegenargumente bringst - dann ist das ein Trollpost



Das größte Gegenargument steht doch schon seit Anbeginn des Threads im Raum. Neben der persönlichen Nützlichkeit oder auch keine Nützlichkeit, je nachdem halt. 

Du hast doch auch nichts anderes getan, als andauernd dieselben Argumente hervorzubringen, die Jester und andere schon genannt haben. Und "Mimimi" hast du ebenfalls an das Tageslicht hervorgebracht.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das größte Gegenargument steht doch schon seit Anbeginn des Threads im Raum. Neben der persönlichen Nützlichkeit oder auch keine Nützlichkeit, je nachdem halt.
> 
> Du hast doch auch nichts anderes getan, als andauernd dieselben Argumente hervorzubringen, die Jester und andere schon genannt haben. Und "Mimimi" hast du ebenfalls an das Tageslicht hervorgebracht.



Troll.
Wenn man nix versteht, dann muss mans sich halt noch nen paar mal mehr anhören.
Ich wollte damit vorallem zum Ausdruck bringen das die Vorteile, die von einigen eben als unnütz abgestempelt werden, nicht unnütz sind - auch wenn man sie nicht braucht.


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Hallo hallo,
> ich woltle mal wissen ob ihr Soziale Netzwerke benutzt und wenn ja warum.
> 
> Dadurch das ich in America lebe und meine Freund hier meist ueber eine 1 Stunde weit weg leben und ich ausserdem den Kontakt zu Leuten in Deutschland halten will habe ich mich bei Facebook angemeldet.
> ...



So ich musste jetzt mal den Grund dieses Threads Zitieren da es mir nicht mehr möglich war auf das Thema von alleine zu kommen nach dem ich die letzten Seiten hier gelesen hatte..

Ich selber nutze Facebook und halte somit Kontakt zu meiner Familie und Freunden in mehrere Hundert Kilometer von mir entfernt Wohnen, ich bin froh das es so etrwas gibt.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

eigentlich seid ihr beide im mom sehr kindisch... 

aber den sandkastenpost fand ich klasse...

wenn ihr beide msn oder icq habt "diskutiert" doch dort...

dann ham auch die anderen wieder lust hier zu posten evtl... aber is euch gar nich aufgefallen ne? 

wie süß ihr seid ^^ so bin jetzt echt raus...

FiGhT ! xD


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2011)

Also ich kehr hier mal gepflegt zum Thema zurück ^^

Ich bin bei studivz angemeldet und auch aktiv, weil ich so mit meinen alten Stufenkameraden, mit denen ich vor knapp 3 Jahren Abitur gemacht habe, in Kontakt bleibe. Die sind teilweise in ganz Deutschland, ach was, in die ganze Welt verstreut und so bleibt man einfach mit ihnen in Kontakt.

Bei wkw bin ich angemeldet, weil ich da den Kontakt mit Leuten aus meiner alten Grundschule, meiner Familie etc. halte(n kann), die ich seit Jahren nicht gesehen habe und mit denen man sich mal verabreden kann oder unterhalten kann, was man heute so macht und so weiter.

Bei Facebook bin ich dann hauptsächlich wegen amerikanischen Freunden angemeldet, die mich irgendwann dazu überredet haben, weil myspace totaaaaal out war (deswegen bin ich da auch nicht mehr, ist eh keiner mehr angemeldet) und Facebook totaaaaaal in. Über Facebook halte ich seit gut drei Jahren Kontakt zu amerikanischen Freunden, die ich sonst vermutlich ein oder zwei Mal im Jahr gesprochen hätte. Außerdem spiel ich ab und zu zum Zeitvertreib gern mal sowas wie CityVille oder Icy Tower 


Edit: Ich wollt auch noch sagen, dass ich echt froh bin, dass es sowas gibt, um Kontakte zu halten, die man sonst verloren hätte. Ich kann mir nicht die Zeit nehmen und zig Leute am Tag/in der Woche anrufen, vorbeizuschauen oder nur eine längere Mail zu schreiben. Da geht eine einfache, kurze Nachricht bei FB, wkw oder svz einfacher und schneller. Zumal ich in Amerika nicht einfach mal vorbeischneien oder anrufen kann (deutlich zu teuer). Und E-Mails check ich höchstens einmal am Tag, wie auch die sozialen Netzwerke, aber wenn ich sehen kann, dass jemand online ist und mir gleich antworten wird, ist meine Motivation, online zu bleiben, höher, als wenn ich eine E-Mail schreibe und nicht weiß, ob und wann ich eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Troll.
> Wenn man nix versteht, dann muss mans sich halt noch nen paar mal mehr anhören.
> Ich wollte damit vorallem zum Ausdruck bringen das die Vorteile, die von einigen eben als unnütz abgestempelt werden, nicht unnütz sind - auch wenn man sie nicht braucht.



Du bist anscheinend der Troll, wenn du nichts von persönlicher Nützlichkeit verstehst. Das steht sogar mehrmals da, warte ich schreib es noch einmal in groß: P E R S Ö N L I C H . 

Für mich sind es unnütze Vorteile, für andere sind sie nützlich, also sollen sie doch diese Netzwerke nutzen. Wie ich am Anfang erläutert habe: Ich brauche sie nicht, da sie mir persönlich nichts bringen. Ich erreiche auch alles einwandfrei ohne Facebook oder ohne irgendein anderes soziales Netzwerk und sehe daher halt keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Fühlst du dich eigentlich immer direkt angesprochen damit du dich dann profilieren kannst? Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen, ich verlier langsam die lust daran dir jedesmal erklären zu müssen das sich nicht die ganze Welt um dich dreht.
Ich werds jetzt auch mal lassen, ego hat recht.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich eigentlich immer direkt angesprochen damit du dich dann profilieren kannst? Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen, ich verlier langsam die lust daran dir jedesmal erklären zu müssen das sich nicht die ganze Welt um dich dreht.
> Ich werds jetzt auch mal lassen, ego hat recht.



Wenn ich zitiert werden und jemand zu diesem Zitat eine Antwort gibt, dann antworte ich auch. Was normalerweise auch der Fall sein sollte, da du ja schließlich direkt auf eine Aussage von mir antwortest.

Hach, ich mag solche User wie dich. So schön am Aufregen, weil Leute Kritik gegen etwas äußern. Fast wie 70% der WoW'ler.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

bin erst seit 3 monaten bei fb angemeldet, vorher auch wkw. war mir anfangs einfach viel zu wirr und zu unübersichtlich aber langsam geht ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab selber nur Schülervz und das reicht mir auch. Benutz ich eigentlich auch nur um in irgendwelchen Gruppen zu trollen oder um zu sehen was die Leute so machen. 
Facebook wäre vielleicht auch ganz nützlich da so gut wie jeder meiner Freunde Facebook hat aber mir persönlich reicht Svz,Msn,Icq und Skype.
Wegen der Sache mit den Daten.. wer wirklich richtige persönliche Daten ins Internet stellt, dann auch noch bei so einer Seite wie Facebook, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich zitiert werden und jemand zu diesem Zitat eine Antwort gibt, dann antworte ich auch. Was normalerweise auch der Fall sein sollte, da du ja schließlich direkt auf eine Aussage von mir antwortest.
> 
> Hach, ich mag solche User wie dich. So schön am Aufregen, weil Leute Kritik gegen etwas äußern. Fast wie 70% der WoW'ler.



Nur antwortest du dann nicht, wenn es interessant werden könnte. 
Führ doch mal bitte meine Frage genauer aus, wo genau siehst du ein Problem mit dein Einnahmequellen von Facebook? Und worin unterscheidet sich das von den Quellen von Google, VISA, [hier beliebigen Konzern einfügen]?


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2011)

Moderation: So ihr lieben , ich möchte euch nun noch mal etwas direkter darauf hinweisen das ihr bitte beim Thema bleibt und aufhört über was völlig anderes zu diskutieren, solltet ihr das nicht schaffen werde ich den Thread früher oder später schließen müssen da niemand mehr weiss um was es eigentlich hier ging.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

boah danke firun darauf hab ich als gewartet...

diese netzwerke schießen ja irgendwie wie pilze aus dem boden und ich bin nur da weil alle anderen nun auch da sind und sonstwo kaum noch irgendjemand aktiv is.

wird so sein wie bei google denk ich

(also mit facebook mein ich wegen monopol mein ich ^^ )


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (10. Januar 2011)

StudiVZ, weil es recht bequem ist sich zuverabreden etc. . Mehr aber dann auch bitte nicht, und sowas wie "plauderkasten" oder andere "apps" könnt man wenns nach mir ging auch wieder abschaffen.


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> StudiVZ, weil es recht bequem ist sich zuverabreden etc. . Mehr aber dann auch bitte nicht, und sowas wie "plauderkasten" oder andere "apps" könnt man wenns nach mir ging auch wieder abschaffen.



Was ich am meisten hasse ist "poke"


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (10. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Was ich am meisten hasse ist "poke"



Was ist "poke"?


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Was ist "poke"?



Anstupsen (weiss nihct genau wie das beim deutschen Facebook, Myspace oder StudiVZ heisst)


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Was ist "poke"?




*Anstupsen*. Gabs glaub bei dem VZ-Zeug, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Shaila (10. Januar 2011)

Okay, will ich mich noch einmal versuchen ein wenig objektiver zum Thema zu äußern. Aber ihr müsst verstehen, wenn mir jemand ins Gesicht sagt: "Ist mir sowas von egal was mit meinen Daten passiert" dann steht das bei mir auf einer Stufe mit: "Politik ? Mir egal, geht mich sowiso nichts an!" und das gehört bei mir zu den Dingen im Leben, die absolut garnicht gehen unter garkeinen Umständen. Man muss sich ja nicht wie ein Bekloppter um so Dinge Gedanken machen, aber sich einfach hinzustellen und zu meinen: "Ist mir egal!" das finde ich einfach nicht in Ordnung.

Gut, aber zum Thema. Wie schon gesagt habe ich bisher die Social Networks abgelehnt. Warum? Den Kritikern der Netzwerke wurde hier oft an den Kopf geworfen: "Nur weil es Anti - Mainstream ist, hauptsache Anti". Ich will so fair sein und dem zustimmen, das an diesem Argument in der Tat etwas dran ist, zumindest was meine Person betrifft. Das hat aber weniger etwas mit der generellen Ablehnung von Sachen zu tun, die die breite Masse lieben. Es hat viel mehr mit meinen Erfahrungen mit solchen Netzwerken zu tun. Und nachdem ich gesehen habe, was diese Netzwerke sind, was sie bieten, welche Leute dort angemeldet sind und wie das allgemeine Verhalten in solchen Netzwerken ist, seitdem bin ich froh darauf nicht in einem solchen Netzwerk angemeldet sein. Ja ich lehne damit wohl beewusst oder unbewusst den Mainstream ab.

Gründe:

1. DiEsE ScHrIfT oder viel noch "kreativere Schreibformen, bei denen sich mir einfach der Magen rumdreht. Ich bin keiner der sich wegen ein paar Rechtschreibfehlern aufregt, oder wenn man in Abkürzungen schreibt oder was weiss ich. Aber kann man nicht wenigstens etwas normal schreiben ? Nein! Warum? Na weil DiEsE ScHrEiBwEiSe einfach tausend Mal cooler ist. Jedoch ist dies nicht meine Auffassung von cool und ich werde auch weiterhin dazu stehen. So etwas brauche ich nicht!

2. Drölfzigtausend Freundesanfragen. Ich bin ziemlich bekannt/beliebt wenn ich das eben so sagen darf. Ich bin froh wenn ich überhaupt mal meine Ruhe hab. Wenn ich einfach mal gemütlich vorm PC sitzen kann und nicht jeden Tag mich einer oder eine mit zur nächsten Party schleppen will. Klar ich sollte über diesen Zustand eigentlich glücklich sein, bin ich ja im Grunde auch. Aber manchmal würde ich mir ganz einfach mehr Zeit für mich wünschen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich war einmal in einem solchen Netzwerk angemeldet und hatte sofort an die 350 Freundesanfragen wovon ich weit über die Hälfte NICHT kannte und sowas muss ich mir schlicht nicht geben.

3. Das Allgemeine Verhalten. Natürlich betrifft das nicht alle, aber 70% der Leute die ich in einem solchen Netzwerk getroffen habe und die mit mir geschrieben haben konnte ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Entweder wurde oben genannte Schreibart verwendet, oder aber übertrieben viele "XD" "^^" und andere Smileys. Oder dann was ich auch einfach nur bekloppt finde: Es schreibt mich eine an und es kommt nicht mal ein "Hallo" sondern gleich ein "Hast du eine Freundin?" Sowas brauche ich nicht! Ich denke mir: "Was soll der Mist, stellt man sich normal nicht erstmal vor?" Ihr könnt mich ja kleinlich nennen, aber es treten so Dinge dort einfach in so einer unglaublichen Häufigkeit auf, das ist nicht mehr löblich.

4. Bilder + Kommentare. Dann kann man sich mal wieder die neusten Bilder von der Saufparty ansehen und drunter dann so Kommentare: "Lol, ist doch eh kein echtes Bier"; "lol der da war übelst voll" ; "Man mach das bild raus alter, seh da voll hässlich aus!!" Muss ich mir sowas geben ? Nein! Sicher nicht!

5. Gruppen/Oberflächlichkeit/Spamm/Plattform für Cyber Bulling. Bei einigen Netzwerken kann man Gruppen bilden, wo dann meistens auch sehr sinnvolle Gruppen entstehen. Ja wirklich. Dann die Oberflächlichkeit. Mit das Schlimmste. Jedes 2. Thema "hot or not" oder "Bewerte das Aussehen von dem und dem" oder "Würdest du den und den küssen". Was soll so ein Mist ? Muss ich mir sowas geben ? Nein, sicher nicht! Der Spamm ist selbsterklärend. Letzter Punkt ist noch sehr wichtig für mich. Weil ich erlebe das immer wieder wie auf so Plattformen schön andere fertig gemacht werden, so eine Seite bietet ja eine super Plattform einen öffentlich blos zu stellen. Ein Problem was ignoriert und nicht angegehen wird. Jedoch halten dann immer alle die "Warum" Schilder hoch bei einem Amoklauf, wo der Täter keinen Ausweg mehr sah. Da denke ich mir immer, das man sich auch eine Binde um die Augen binden kann und dann in Panik rumrennen kann, man würde ja nichts sehen.

Dann nochmal zu den "Vorteilen". Gut etwas organisieren, in Kontakt bleiben und was auch immer. Ich kenne 2 Japaner, ja im Ernst jetzt. Mit denen bin ich ohne diese Netzwerke in Kontakt. Es ist nicht kompliziert, ich stelle es mir mit einem SN eher komplizierter vor. Und ich weiss nach wie vor nicht, was man groß eine Party über Facebook und Co. organisieren muss. Ich meine, da trifft man sich und dann läuft das Ding, muss doch nicht alles über ein Chatprogramm laufen!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (10. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Anstupsen (weiss nihct genau wie das beim deutschen Facebook, Myspace oder StudiVZ heisst)



Ah ok...jojo gibts auch bei StudiVZ da hats nur nen schwuleren namen.

btw.: ihr regt euch über facebook (oder soziale netzwerke im allgemeinen) auf und seit selber bei einem angemeldet...hmm schau ich doch einfach mal was ich so über euch herraus finden kann: Ah ja da dem mauszeiger grad am nähesten, Konov : 

Alter:XXX Jahre altGeburtstag:XXX
Gender: male Location: XXX

(Daten durch X ersetzt, will ja nicht ganz so fies sein)

Und da iss sogar noch ein Bild dabei, hui jetz wirds aber gefährlich.
Ernsthaft mal, ihr regt euch in der heutigen zeit über FACEBOOK und SOZIALE NETZWERKE auf? Gibt es nicht dutzende Baustellen die Datenschutz betreffen und um die es Nachzudenken um einiges mehr
wert ist?...
meine abschließende Meinung dazu: Soziale Netzwerke sind gut da sie einem den Aufwand, Kosten und Zeit ersparen um mit seinen Freunden in Kontakt zubleiben. Jeder hat die Kontrolle darüber was er über sich preisgibt und was nicht. Dementsprechend muss man nur einigermaßen "verantwortungsvoll" mit sozialen netzwerken umgehen und ganz einfach nicht brachial dämlich sein...ich denk da nur an den fall dieses silvester wo eine 16 jährige über facebook öffentlich zur silvesterfeier eingeladen hat und daraufhin das komplette haus demoliert wurde...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ah ok...jojo gibts auch bei StudiVZ da hats nur nen schwuleren namen.



waas noch mehr homo?  wie denn?

wart ma kann das sein das das sowas wie gruscheln war? das hab ich auch ma irgendwo gehört...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> waas noch mehr homo?  wie denn?


Heißt in der Tat "gruscheln", lässt sich für den intelligenten Nutzer auch ausschalten.


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *5. Gruppen/Oberflächlichkeit/Spamm/Plattform für Cyber Bulling*. Bei einigen Netzwerken kann man Gruppen bilden, wo dann meistens auch sehr sinnvolle Gruppen entstehen. Ja wirklich. Dann die Oberflächlichkeit. Mit das Schlimmste. Jedes 2. Thema "hot or not" oder "Bewerte das Aussehen von dem und dem" oder "Würdest du den und den küssen". Was soll so ein Mist ? Muss ich mir sowas geben ? Nein, sicher nicht! Der Spamm ist selbsterklärend. Letzter Punkt ist noch sehr wichtig für mich. Weil ich erlebe das immer wieder wie auf so Plattformen schön andere fertig gemacht werden, so eine Seite bietet ja eine super Plattform einen öffentlich blos zu stellen. Ein Problem was ignoriert und nicht angegehen wird. Jedoch halten dann immer alle die "Warum" Schilder hoch bei einem Amoklauf, wo der Täter keinen Ausweg mehr sah. Da denke ich mir immer, das man sich auch eine Binde um die Augen binden kann und dann in Panik rumrennen kann, man würde ja nichts sehen.



Das ist in der Tat ein echtes Problem, wo es Leute gibt die Gruppen erstellen vom Stil "Meine Exfreunde sind alle dumm" oder sonstige Geschichte, die dann doch sehr verachtend rüberkommen.
Da werde soziale Keile zwischen die Menschen getrieben, was viele gar nicht begreifen (begreifen können u.U.).


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein echtes Problem, wo es Leute gibt die Gruppen erstellen vom Stil "Meine Exfreunde sind alle dumm" oder sonstige Geschichte, die dann doch sehr verachtend rüberkommen.
> Da werde soziale Keile zwischen die Menschen getrieben, was viele gar nicht begreifen (begreifen können u.U.).



Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Ich bin, gerade im StudiVZ, in vielen Gruppen, teilweise wegen den lustigen Namen (z.B. "Hilfe - Meine Eltern sind älter als ich!" oder "Wenn's mit dem Studium nicht klappt, werd ich Pokemon-Trainer"), teilweise, weil da lustige/sinnvolle Sachen drinstehen (Rettungsdienstgruppen, in denen man neue Leitlinien lesen kann und sich über Leitlinien in anderen Bundesländern informieren kann, Witzegruppen oder eine Gruppe, in der massig Rezepte ausgetauscht werden - ich koch halt gern =) ). Aber was ich manchmal bei anderen lese, z.B. "Der und der ist voll dumm", da runzel ich schon die Stirn. Auf meiner alten Schule gab es tatsächlich mal eine Lehrerkonferenz, weil ein Schüler eine Gruppe mit dem Namen "Schüler soundso ist total dumm und stinkt" aufgemacht hat und JEDE/R Schüler/in dieser Klasse dort beitrat, außer betroffener Schüler selbst, der wurde natürlich nicht eingeladen. Als eine der Mütter einige Themen dort mal gesehen hatte, rief sie bei der Klassenlehrerin an und daraufhin gab es eine Lehrerkonferenz und drei Tage lang Aufklärung in allen Klassen der Unter- und Mittelstufe, wo über die Gefahren sozialer Netzwerke aufgeklärt wurde.

Was persönliche Daten angeht: Ich gebe dort nur das Nötigste preis. Man kennt meinen Namen... Und? Meinen Wohnort... Und? Mein Geburtsdatum... Und? Meinen Beruf.. Und? Das sind Dinge, die ich jedem beim ersten Treffen erzählen würde. Und so gehe ich auch mit meinen Daten um. Wenn ich eine Sache (z.B. genaue Adresse oder Telefonnummer) nicht beim ersten Treffen auf einer Party oder in der Stadt jedem erzählen würde, der danach fragt, kommt das auch nicht ins Internet. Und Partyfotos schon gar nicht. Von mir aus kann jemand sie hochladen, aber vor jeder Verlinkung hab ich es eingestellt, dass ich gefragt werde. Und wenn ich das Foto nicht mag, geb ich die Verlinkung nicht frei. So einfach ist das. Ich gehe auch mal daovn aus, dass soziale Netzwerke in Zukunft auch eine größere Rolle auf dem Arbeitsmarkt spielen könnten. Mein Vater hat sich letztens zum Beispiel die Facebook-Seiten von Bewerbern angesehen, die sich für eine Stelle beworben haben. Bevor ich also einer Gruppe beitrete, einen Kommentar ablasse oder mein Foto ändere, frage ich mich immer "Was würde mein Chef oder mein zukünftiger Chef dazu sagen?" Und schon haben sich peinliche Fotos/Kommentare etc. erledigt. Wenn man mit Vernunft an soziale Netzwerke rangeht, hat man meines Erachtens auch nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

joa dem is eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen würd ich so unterschreiben...

ich bin zB in

- wer schwankt hat mehr vom weg

- schwarz ist bunt genug

-ich nix verstehen, ich deutsch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2011)

Bei mir hat das ganze einen mehr oder weniger praktischen Nutzen...

StudiVZ eigentlich fast ausschließlich wegen der Uni... sprich, Kursangaben etc. oder falls man mal nicht da war, findet man dort immer jemanden der in dem Kurs drin ist, den man was fragen kann...

Twitter und FB hatte ich mich mal wegen einem ARG angemeldet und bin halt dabei geblieben.

Zum Thema Daten wurde hier ja schon einiges gesagt... ich halte es so, das ich eben nur das Eintrage was auch jeder gerne von mir wissen darf... also ist schon ab Telefonnummer (oder besser davor ) schon Schluss...


----------



## Topedope (12. Januar 2011)

Bin im Besitz einen VZ-Accounts, nichts weiter.
Warum?
Hab den Account damals eingerichtest, um mit nem Kumpel der nach England ging weiter ein weinig Kontakt halten zu können. Jetzt ist er wieder in Deutschland und ich schau noch ca. 2-3 mal im Monat rein.
Und ich hab trotzdem mit den Leuten kontakt, mit denen ich welchen haben will.

Habe ich etwas gegen soziale Netzwerke? Nicht wirklich, ich bin nur der Meiung, eins reicht, welches ich nicht sinnvoll nutze.
Natürlich lassen sich über solche Netzwerke Freundschaften pflegen, Dinge organisieren, ...
Aber es gibt glaube ich nichts, was sich nicht auch ohne Netzwerk bewerkstelligen liesse. Und das nicht mal mit mehr Aufwand.
Diejenigen, dies nutzen wollen sollen es tun, diejenigen dies nicht nutzen wollen, sollen es seinlassen. Das schöne daran ist, beide Seiten kommen sich dabei nicht mal in die Quere!


----------



## Dabow (12. Januar 2011)

Ich nutze Facebook und Wer-kennt-wen

z.Z aber überwiegend Facebook


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin bei Facebook, aber auch nur, weil ich mit der Teilen-Funktion ganz einfach Dinge, dich ich im Internet finde, verteilen kann.

Und weil ich noch immer hoffe dass mich die Antifa da findet und einen flamewar startet. Aber ich fürchte allmälich, die sind dort garnicht vertreten.


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und weil ich noch immer hoffe dass mich die Antifa da findet und einen flamewar startet. Aber ich fürchte allmälich, die sind dort garnicht vertreten.



Würde mich auch wundern


----------



## hyakiss25 (13. Januar 2011)

ich mag FACEBOOK sehr ^^


----------

